# Breaking records (for slowness, that is....)



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I took a break from carpenteering this weekend to hang a nasty little number.

Final tally after 17 hours of strenuous work.....18 4x8 5/8 :laughing:

So..........that's 576 sq. ft, which works out to be 33.8 sq. ft. per hour :lol:

I guess this one wasn't as bad as some others I've done, I also hung a whopping 22 sticks of RC and did a pile of pick-up framing. This one beat my ass though. I feel like I accidentally wound up in a cage match.

This is now the official "Low Numbers" thread. I mean it.:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I took a break from carpenteering this weekend to hang a nasty little number.
> 
> Final tally after 17 hours of strenuous work.....18 4x8 5/8 :laughing:
> 
> ...


 Ha!!!!! think your slow????? I could have done that in twice the time!!!:jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I can show you some 2 hr per sheet stuff tomorrow and thats just to hang . Im estimating 1.5 hours ( per sheet) to finish a Level 4.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i had one that took me and my apprentice 7 hours to shim and them hang five sheets worth 4x8. it took me another 8 hours to prefill and tape the thing. whoooooooo!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it was a gyproc lathe tie in. super cut up. not one full sheet anywhere.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

YES!!!:thumbsup:

That's what I'm talkin' bout Willis!

I'm not the only one out here doing f***ed up little jobs! I've had a few 5 sheet /day dealios, but it's a been a few months since I had the pleasure.

Chris, I'd love to see some photos of your 2 hours per sheet job:yes:

Carpentaper....two guys? You've got me beat buddy!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Theres 3 guys doin the job Im talkin about:yes:. Another Jimi Johns finish to the pandeck roof tight for paint no lid,, around steel trusses beams and studs... all the way to top:thumbup:.. All da way arouunddd:thumbsup:. Will get some snaps for ya


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Pay me by the hour, and I can work as slow as you want:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Theres 3 guys doin the job Im talkin about:yes:. Another Jimi Johns finish to the pandeck roof tight for paint no lid,, around steel trusses beams and studs... all the way to top:thumbup:.. All da way arouunddd:thumbsup:. Will get some snaps for ya


"Hey guys, we've only got 2 hours in each sheet here....not a second more. You hear me?!"

L4 top-out work.....sounds...........................lovely!




Poor 2Buck........has to work production rates  Boo hoo, he has to show up at work by 10 am :jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

just for a reference with the same guy we stocked sheets, rolled out tools ,hung, prefilled, taped and cleaned up, rolled up, a six sheet 4x12 ceiling in under 3 hours. that includes finding joists and snapping lines over existing ceiling. so we are not ass draggers some jobs just take longer than others.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Poor 2Buck........has to work production rates  Boo hoo, he has to show up at work by 10 am :jester:


Got to work at 12 noon today, got a really really really bad cold/flu

Got 12,000 sq sanded out by 7 o'clock, but then we found tiger striping through some of the drywall, which will half to be fixed by the hour.

Tomorrow I shall be known as 5 am kelly, watch how I milk that job tomorrow:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> just for a reference with the same guy we stocked sheets, rolled out tools ,hung, prefilled, taped and cleaned up, rolled up, a six sheet 4x12 ceiling in under 3 hours. that includes finding joists and snapping lines over existing ceiling. so we are not ass draggers some jobs just take longer than others.


Don't worry, I wasn't thinking you were an ass dragger. When every piece of rock is tapered and has either foam that needs to be scraped off the wall before hanging, or framing needs to be installed, or furniture needs to be moved, or trim needs to be taken off or shower head beauty rings need to come off or etc. etc. things tend to take a little longer. There have been 20 sheet basement jobs that got shimmed, hung, taped and topped in a day. It seems those are the rare ones in my world :laughing:

2Buck: Sorry to hear you're feeling ill...... Please fill us in on the milking tomorrow?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> 2Buck: Sorry to hear you're feeling ill...... Please fill us in on the milking tomorrow?


Maybe I will take pics of what we had to fix, then guys can say how many hours they would milk them for:whistling2:

Except Moore don't get to play, since it's his favourite drywall manufacturer..........again:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is the JimiJons. All the walls all the way to deck


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe I will take pics of what we had to fix, then guys can say how many hours they would milk them for:whistling2:
> 
> Except Moore don't get to play, since it's his favourite drywall manufacturer..........again:whistling2::thumbup:


 No certainteed here brother...My little tantrum on DWT was nothing compared to what my local supplys got wind of...
Don't send Moore Certainteed or he will pitch a fit!!!!!

But now there sending me the brand I ask for ,,but in L/W!

The war is on again I told the supply last week to just load the fckn job with osb!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Gotta love finishing to the deck :whistling2:We had one we had to give a "finished firecaulk" to the deck as well, leaving nothing on the metal


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Here is the JimiJons. All the walls all the way to deck


Love me some fluted boards....Nice work!:thumbsup:

Now you just need to invent a little drywall robot that mounts on a track and will coat out all the flat-tape against the flutes.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

beat this. me and my helper did 3.5 sheets 4x8 5/8". 7 hours:thumbsup:.
it was about twenty patches in a seniors home. every one was horrifically cut out by a plumber and i mean ugly. the majority of the day was spent cutting straight lines on the ceiling and cutting 4 sheets into a multitude of size and shape pieces.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Got to work at 12 noon today, got a really really really bad cold/flu
> 
> Got 12,000 sq sanded out by 7 o'clock, but then we found tiger striping through some of the drywall, which will half to be fixed by the hour.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall be known as 5 am kelly, watch how I milk that job tomorrow:whistling2:


Tiger striping?? Well well, Theres a new one on me, Im guessing wavy drywall, When i painted some ceilings a few weeks back the paint was wet and glossy with wicked lighting before it dryed flat and i swear i could see faint ripples in one of the drywall sheets, Not enough to show though, Is that what your refering too?? But worse??


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

cazna said:


> Tiger striping?? Well well, Theres a new one on me, Im guessing wavy drywall, When i painted some ceilings a few weeks back the paint was wet and glossy with wicked lighting before it dryed flat and i swear i could see faint ripples in one of the drywall sheets, Not enough to show though, Is that what your refering too?? But worse??


It's like the dimples you get occasionaly on fresh board, but massive amounts and go in the pattern of a tigers colors. Haven't come across it in years.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

22 hrs each, me and my help. There are some bathrooms that got taped and 1 coat for tile and the back kitchen and prep tape and 1 coat for FRP. The pics show pretty much all the level 4 areas. Tape and 2 coats so far, will be touching up and pumpin angles next. PS I didnt use boxes, just handbombed this one


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Tiger striping?? Well well, Theres a new one on me, Im guessing wavy drywall, When i painted some ceilings a few weeks back the paint was wet and glossy with wicked lighting before it dryed flat and i swear i could see faint ripples in one of the drywall sheets, Not enough to show though, Is that what your refering too?? But worse??


Guess you could call them Zebra marks, but it don't sound as cool as tiger stripping. Maybe if you Kiwi's ever come across it, you can call them sheep shearing lines:whistling2:

We will notice them before paint, because we have one billion screws in the drywall, since we don't use glue. Sometimes it can be hard to notice, if your not paying attention to it. But once you sand your screws, you should notice it right away. You will notice you screw coating has filled a lot of hollows. Sometimes it will be one half the sheet, or the whole thing, but we will skim coat (coat tight) the whole sheet. So the hollows look like the coat of a tiger or Zebra, all wavy like you said. It's mostly been the 54" (2.54m) board lately.

I will take pics for you next time "Cazna the knowledge seeker:thumbup:"



Philma Crevices said:


> It's like the dimples you get occasionaly on fresh board, but massive amounts and go in the pattern of a tigers colors. Haven't come across it in years.


yeap:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

A few that didnt post


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Guess you could call them Zebra marks, but it don't sound as cool as tiger stripping. Maybe if you Kiwi's ever come across it, you can call them sheep shearing lines:whistling2:
> 
> We will notice them before paint, because we have one billion screws in the drywall, since we don't use glue. Sometimes it can be hard to notice, if your not paying attention to it. But once you sand your screws, you should notice it right away. You will notice you screw coating has filled a lot of hollows. Sometimes it will be one half the sheet, or the whole thing, but we will skim coat (coat tight) the whole sheet. So the hollows look like the coat of a tiger or Zebra, all wavy like you said. It's mostly been the 54" (2.54m) board lately.
> 
> ...


 I got pics ,,but I can't find them!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

3 Hours to hang 6 54x12s . I had to do the carpenters job ,,and shim out each wall..After that 6th board I said fk this chit..It's Sunday! I'm going home!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> 3 Hours to hang 6 54x12s . After that 6th board I said fk this chit ..
> It's Sunday ..I'm going home!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> 3 Hours to hang 6 54x12s . I had to do the carpenters job ,,and shim out each wall..After that 6th board I said fk this chit..It's Sunday! I'm going home!


 The coolest thing bout working 7 days a week,,,,,,,,, is ya get tell folks to kissd yo ******* arse!!!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> The coolest thing bout working 7 days a week,,,,,,,,, is ya get tell folks to kissd yo ******* arse!!!!!!


I had a guy in the rotation when I was running schedules....I would dump too much work on him and he would say "Sh!t man, I can only work 24 hours a day 7 days a week". He was fast and.....well, he was just fast. :laughing:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Got to work at 12 noon today, got a really really really bad cold/flu
> 
> Got 12,000 sq sanded out by 7 o'clock, but then we found tiger striping through some of the drywall, which will half to be fixed by the hour.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall be known as 5 am kelly, watch how I milk that job tomorrow:whistling2:


 
yes i due notice sometimes the tiger stripe also
not too much but they due show up from time /time


for some reason my hangers seam to always put those sheets on the ceilings lol


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 20, 2013)

chris said:


> Here is the JimiJons. All the walls all the way to deck


make a pattern for your flutes will save you a ton of time topping off. you think thats hard come to pittsburgh and top off in a UPMC building with top notch ICRA codes


----------

